# 8.1 RELEASE to 8.1 STABLE - ports



## ikbendeman (Sep 17, 2010)

...is it necessary to rebuild any/all/some ports?


----------



## gkontos (Sep 17, 2010)

Not if you just want to follow the stable.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 17, 2010)

No.  It's very rare that you have to re-compile ports when upgrading minor versions (6.x to 6.y, 7.x to 7.y, 8.x to 8.x, etc).  It's only when upgrading major versions that you have to (6.x to 7.x, 7.x to 8.x, etc).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2010)

Just to be sure, read /usr/src/UPDATING. If there are ports that need to be rebuild it'll be mentioned there.


----------

